# Professor Peter Hajek - Experts on Camera



## Alex (3/11/14)

*Published on Aug 8, 2014*

Professor Peter Hajek, Director of QMUL's Tobacco Dependence Research Unit, talks about his research on e-cigarettes.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre (3/11/14)

Great video. For me he makes 2 important points:

Ecig is a disruptive technology, like digital cameras were, threatening the existence of the tobacco and associated industries. These vested interests are fighting for their very survival, using any and all means possible.
Nicotine by itself is not dangerous, it is on par with caffeine.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Dubz (3/11/14)

It's awesome to hear such good news on research being done. There is quite a bit of negative comments out there with regards to the affects of vaping, but I don't care coz I've never felt better since I started vaping and got myself off stinkies

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## korn1 (3/11/14)

100% agree with you. No more random coughing attacks and that yucky yellow gunge I spat out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

